# "TRIGGER"



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

*a litttle more on Trigger...*

Saturday, June 28 


Search 

Site Index 
TV Resources 
TV Character Bios 
What's New? 
Our Theme Song 
Archives 
About Us 
Abbreviations 
Acknowledgements 
Contact Us 
On-line Store 



Home > Index > Animals > Horses > List of Horses > Trigger 

Horses 

Trigger - Roy Roger's golden palomino, Trigger (born 1932) was called "The Smartest Horse in the Movies" because of his ability to perform a variety of tricks (some 60) including counting, doing the hula, untying ropes, knocking on doors and walking on his hind quarters. Trigger's first film appearance was as Maid Marian's horse during his ride through Sherwood Forest in The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938). That same year as Roy Rogers was to star in the Republic movie Under The Western Stars (1938) he was shown several horses from which he selected a Palomino named the Golden Cloud (Trigger's registered name.) Reportedly after riding the horse just 100 yards, Roy never looked at another horse. He purchased the horse for $2,500 in 1938 and eventually outfitted it with a $5,000 gold/silver saddle. Roy Rogers once said that "he felt that Trigger seemed to know when people were watching him and that he recognized applause and just ate it up like a ham!" The name Trigger was credited to Smiley Burnett (Rogers' sidekick) who mentioned the horse was quick on the "trigger" referring to how fast the horse ran. 

Rogers' horse was the focus of the movie My Pal Trigger (1946) wherein Rogers' himself named a new-born horse after saying "You're kind of quick on the trigger, son." Trigger also appeared with his newly foaled colt in the Republic Films sequel Trigger, Jr. (1950). 

Paul K. Fisher of Souderton, Pennsylvania sold Trigger Jr. to Roy Rogers. Trigger Jr. was registered as Allen's Gold Zephyr. and foaled in 1941. His sire was Barker's Moonbeam and his dam was Fisher's Gray Maud. He was bred by C. O. Barker, of Readyville, Tennessee. Barker's Moonbeam was sired by Golden Sunshine whose dam was Golden Lady. All were palominos.

On July 3, 1965, the original Trigger died at the age of 33. His mounted remains are now on display at The Roy Rogers Dale Evans Museum located in Branson, Missouri (formerly located in Victorville, California). Rogers' related in his book Roy Rogers: King of the Cowboys (Collins, 1994) that when Trigger died at the age of 33 that he (Rogers) just couldn't bury him. Inspired by the animals mounted on display in the Smithsonian, Roy had Trigger mounted rearing on his hind legs. 

Rogers once said "When I pass away just skin me and put me up on Trigger and I'll be happy." A wax figure of Roy waving atop the mounted remains of Trigger is on exhibit at their museum. Mounted along side of Trigger is the mounted remains of Bullet, Roy's German shepherd canine companion. Both Trigger and Bullet starred with Roy Rogers and Dale Evans in the western adventure THE ROY ROGERS SHOW/NBC/1951-57. 

Trigger won the P.A.T.S.Y. award in 1953 (the animal equivalent of the "Oscar®"). Trigger was such an important part of Roy's life that he was sitting on top of Trigger when he proposed to Dale Evans in Chicago in 1947. Dale's horse is called Buttermilk. 

TRIVIA NOTE: On the 12/9/98 installment of the CBS's LATE SHOW guest Tom Hanks happily munched on a Roy Rogers' hamburger that he purchased down the street during intermission. Turning to host David Letterman, Hanks remarked "You know when Trigger died, Roy Rogers had a great idea!" 







Back to Top 



Home | Site Map | Search | Contact Us | Privacy Policy | Archive













Copyright © TV Acres. All rights reserved.
Reproduction in whole or in part without permission is prohibited. 
All photos are the property of their respective companies.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Trigger was the coolest of cool... My husband has roy rogers autograph.... very super cool... man, that poem actually brought a tear to my eyes....


----------

